# Tool modifications



## mikmik (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi I am new around here and have searched 'modifications' but nothing came up. I am interested if any of you have altered/modified your hand OR automatic tools for your own purposes. 

For example the image below is a side on shot of my 12" Premier flatbox with my modification as follows; 
1.Replaced aluminium door shaft with a stainless steel one (instead of screws holding door onto the new shaft I pop riveted it) to stop the flex from pushing which leaks runny mud out from under the door at the shaft especially when nylon bushing starts to wear.
2.Home Engineered 3mm plate (this was easier than I thought) and attached on the side of the box that holds the stainless steel bearing to stop the nylon bush wearing. Yes I will be adding at least one more fastener to have more than just 2 anchoring points

End result - I expect never to have to replace another shaft or shaft nylon bushing again and never have mud drop on my while using the box.


Let me see your mods!!!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keep up the good work


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

not to many people hear modify tools hear


----------



## mikmik (Feb 11, 2017)

Ta for the response. Was wondering why I wasn't getting any responses :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I modified my PC sander, it is the cats whiskers.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

90% of my tools are modified. If you look around you will find.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> I modified my PC sander, it is the cats whiskers.


Always like your shortened PC. Very well done.


----------



## oldman (Jan 15, 2017)

gazman said:


> I modified my PC sander, it is the cats whiskers.


That's Great. Wish I had the balls to chop my giraffe in half like that, would solve so many WTF moments in stairwells and the like. 

You the man, hat's off to you sir.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 27, 2020)

I have never modify tools but I think you are doing a great work. Keep going!


----------

